

Thoughts on Alibaba Bubble - jhonovich
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2014/09/thoughts-on-alibaba-bubble.php

======
PaulHoule
If there is a bubble in anything now it is in fear of bubbles.

Some of his arguments have merit (corrupt Chinese government as a source of
risk) but other ones are ridiculous. A "pop at the IPO" is something that
happens in bull markets, and doesn't mean we've hit 1999 excess. Also, I have
been to the Alibaba site and it is a real thing.

